# ausnützen



## Mefistófeles

Buenas noches:

¿Me podríais confirmar si para indicar la expresión aprovecharse de alguien podría utilizar el verbo ausnützen? Abajo indico el contexto.

Sie hatte ein Verhältnis mit ihrem Chef, der sie ausnutzte.

Gracias


----------



## Alemanita

Sí, te confirmo que tu frase está bien y que el verbo que equivale a aprovecharse (de alguien) es (jemanden) ausnützen.
... der sie ausnützte.


----------



## kunvla

Hallo. Nur eine kleine Bemerkung: _aus­n*u*t­zen_ ist hochdeutsch, aber in Süddeutschland, Österreich und Schweiz wird meist _aus­n*ü*t­zen_ gebraucht.

Saludos,


----------



## Dan2

Sie hatte ein Verhältnis mit ihrem Chef, der sie ausnutzte. (el patrón se aprovechó de ella)
Sie hatte ein Verhältnis mit ihrem Chef, den sie ausnutzte. (ella se aprovechó del patrón)
Sie hatte ein Verhältnis mit ihrem Chef, das sie ausnutzte. (ella se aprovechó de la relación)

O así me parece en este momento...


----------



## Geviert

Ausnützen und ausnutzen (igual Ausnützung / Ausnutzung) pertenecen ambos al alemán estándar.


----------



## jordi picarol

Yo conozco más  _aus&shy;n*u*t&shy;zen_


----------



## Geviert

jordi picarol said:


> Yo conozco más  _aus­n*u*t­zen_



Ahora conoces más entonces.


----------



## JCA-

Mefistófeles said:


> Buenas noches:
> 
> ¿Me podríais confirmar si para indicar la expresión aprovecharse de alguien podría utilizar el verbo ausnützen? Abajo indico el contexto.
> 
> Sie hatte ein Verhältnis mit ihrem Chef, der sie ausnutzte.
> 
> Gracias


.
Está claro que ausnutzen es el verbo. Mi pregunta ahora es si se podría decir

Sie hatte ein Verhältnis mit ihrem Chef, der sie *ausgenutzt hat*

Sie hatte ein Verhältnis mit ihrem Chef, der sie *ausgenutzt hatte*


----------

